# you wish you had this deal...



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

okay so this kid i know who wrecked his 240 has some white ADR's sittin in his garage that he was trying to sell for 600. i called him today and he said hes got to get them out of here so he says 400 is the new price. i offered 350 and he said that was good enough.

brand new 17 inch white ADR's with brand new tires, never used, still got the nipples. im gonna paint them gunmetal or black eventually but just had to share the info.... 350 bucks is a sweet deal IMO :thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you can get them on ebay for that price, probably cheaper. white is ugly too  just my opinion tho.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

pictorals


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

send pics, i dont know what the hell is adr. it's all about 16' gtst rims. good enough for drifting if you ask me. and good enough to roll around in if you ask me. and good enough for me to beat your ass for em if you ask me.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

:showpics:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> :showpics:


aflac!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

didn't ADR used to be named Advanti Racing or something like that?? Hope they've improved their quality over the years because they used to have major issues with clear coat peel among being a heavy and soft wheel. Be carefull with those things...


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> didn't ADR used to be named Advanti Racing or something like that?? Hope they've improved their quality over the years because they used to have major issues with clear coat peel among being a heavy and soft wheel. Be carefull with those things...


Very True. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

350 with tyres cant go wrong!!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

youll get pics tomorrow no worries  

i dont know about ADR's past buti thought they were pretty good...im like 90% sure that ADR stands for something else but i really cant remember what

16's? your crazy!...cant get big brakes hehe


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

took these when i got home at like 9:30 lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

red X with a "temporarily unavailbe" on the other one..


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well shit my bros sayin imagestation wont host web pics anymore so what should i do for ya guys?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

use cardomain


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i bet i can find better wheels than whatever it is you were gonna post. i have thousands of pics. :thumbup: aint that right opium? :cheers: 
i still havent covered it all.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> i bet i can find better wheels than whatever it is you were gonna post. i have thousands of pics. :thumbup: aint that right opium? :cheers:
> i still havent covered it all.



yea well im a po boy :loser: 
ill try cardomain but it never loads my pics....ive had a cardomain thing for months and only like 7 pics would load so far


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

since all the threads are locked i'll just tell u guys in this thread.

that 240 guy isn't me...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> since all the threads are locked i'll just tell u guys in this thread.
> 
> that 240 guy isn't me...


what guy?

EDIT: you talking about the lurker???


----------



## MoonShine (Apr 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> 350 with tyres cant go wrong!!


Exactly! Normally $350 is in the price range of just for 17 tires. Looks like you got the rims for free. Good Deal.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

got a pic on cardomain...

so if you wanna see how good of a deal i got(or didnt get according to some of you  ) just go here

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/486315/5

this picture doesnt do a whole lot of justice but its enough for now

also, a kid in shop class rolled my left rear rim out into the parking lot and it fell over...now i have chips and scratches on every fuckin spoke....im pissed!


----------



## innes177 (Feb 21, 2004)

i dont really like the style of the wheel but you got a sweet deal...i usually pay $400 for just new tires(17s)!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I really like them! Top find!
Lower your car!!!!!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

drift, why you lying? out of everyone, you aint talking shit to him, you are actually praising him, or shall i say, praising yourself


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u can tell the mods to check the ip address and anything else...

then u can apologize to me later.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i wont apologize. ill just accuse someone else. but i think you are him. just admit it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm pretty sure he isn't me since this guy posts during the day... and i got school during the day.

we can always take this up into the NF court. get u banned for couple days for false accusations


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm pretty sure he isn't me since this guy posts during the day... and i got school during the day.
> 
> we can always take this up into the NF court. get u banned for couple days for false accusations


hahahahaha ill have about 100 counts of false accusations soon. anyways, there's computers in school.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ur wheels don't look as nice as u say they are i would of kept my money and bought something nicer 

oh yea my seats in my 240 are perfect


----------



## Skunk (Feb 4, 2004)

nah...I dont wish, i got me some free rims with brand new kumho tires, beat that :thumbup:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ur wheels don't look as nice as u say they are i would of kept my money and bought something nicer
> 
> oh yea my seats in my 240 are perfect


my whole interior is perfect


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

My last set of tyres cost me $1100 AUD... whats that about $840 US? ouch!

Oh and 240sx seats are never perfect - they sucked hard straight from factory.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> Oh and 240sx seats are never perfect - they sucked hard straight from factory.


Yeah and compare to what my car started with......S13 seats are a work of art!  The amount of times I've slid off the side of the VL's s**ty seats >:


----------



## 240(/)b33|)|33| (Apr 5, 2004)

aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Nice snag on the wheels, Kelso... I like em just get rid of the white :thumbup:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

atleast i got the aussies on my side :thumbup: 

youve got to be insane if you think that those stock HUBCAPS looked better than these rims and tires i got for 350 bucks....oh i forgot they arent te37  

my interior is good too but that damn seat is ripped lol...also ive been told my car was reupholstered cause it has different carpet than the stock 240's so i guess that adds to the niceness of it lol

and yea i think theyre gonna get painted black for sure but ill leave them for now....ive got more important stuff to worry about...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Kelso said:


> youve got to be insane if you think that those stock HUBCAPS looked better than these rims and tires i got for 350 bucks....oh i forgot they arent te37



yea... they aren't TE37's... they are ricer rims...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

no ricier than subs :loser:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how are subs rice? they don't make me look like i'm fast. and they cost hella lot more then ur rims... along with they can one of the top subs for SPL. i never hear anyuthing about ADR. cept thats it rice. but if your trying to compare my subs to rice then i guess you kno nothing about audo. my subs are pretty much i guess you would say "sleeper" since they aren't even seen, and will only be heard if i want to be heard. 

"ADR WHEELS AND NEW TIRES FOR 350!! how can i lose!"


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Well, calling his subs rice? 
Coming from a guy that says "If the weight dont shift, ebrake it"
thats pretty fucking funny
and now you think some pussyshit ADR "rimz" are cool
alright then _homieslice_
Ill let you make your decisions
just wanted to let you know ADR is even worse then Konig at making ricer wheels
their maximum wheel width is like, what, 8.5 inches wide?
Do you enjoy lugging 25 or so lbs wheels around? 
yeah, whatever...




















P.S. Carnagewinnr could kick ur ass


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Guys, let the poor guy alone... He likes em, got a fair deal and thats all that matters. Theyre his not yours...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

rkeith said:


> Guys, let the poor guy alone... He likes em, got a fair deal and thats all that matters. Theyre his not yours...



Yeah!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ADR's arent that bad. my buddy has the same rims on his S13. 17x7 and they weigh in at just over 19lbs. he's also drifted them over nasty potholes, hit a brick, and hit a curb, and they still are in perfect shape other than a couple slight scratches. maybe they arent top dollar, but they are nice rims. the white ones are gay, but the gold ones and gunmetal ones look good and perform well.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well i think subs are ricey because every ricer i know has them....no thats not all
in what way are they beneficial to the car at all? none. they actually make the performance of the car worse(slower and heavier)

rims help the performance, and 20 pounds or not, theyre still lighter than stock!
when i take corners, it handles way better

and yea i dont particularly care for white, like ive said before im gonna paint them a black color i think

oh by the way jeff for sale that quote is from a drifting movie, dick. i never said rimz, i say rims. i also say nitrous instead of NAWZZZ if your wondering.

who the hell is carnagewinner? i never said i wanted to fight anybody and why are you makin up shit about my post? like every single line in your reply is wrongin some way


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

Kelso said:


> rims help the performance, and 20 pounds or not, theyre still lighter than stock!
> when i take corners, it handles way better


on the weight issue:

um, no. 20lb wheels are significantly heavier than stock. stock S13 se wheels are probably <15lbs. stock se wheel+tire is probably 35lbs combined, 20lb 17" wheel+tire is probably 42-45lbs. depends on the tire, different materials can vary the weight by several pounds.


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

sultan said:


> on the weight issue:
> 
> um, no. 20lb wheels are significantly heavier than stock. stock S13 se wheels are probably <15lbs. stock se wheel+tire is probably 35lbs combined, 20lb 17" wheel+tire is probably 42-45lbs. depends on the tire, different materials can vary the weight by several pounds.


PWNT!
and do you realize kevin takes those subs out everytime he goes driving?
but you dont, newb!












P.S. Carnagewinnr could STILL kick your ass.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> in what way are they beneficial to the car at all? none. they actually make the performance of the car worse(slower and heavier)


who the hell installs subs to make their car go faster? that is one of the dumbest statements i've heard...and how the hell would u know if they make the car slower? i feel no loss in power. i get better traction in the rain.i can just unplug my subs and take them out if i want to 'race' but i feel no need to since i'm in a stock 240sx. i'm guessing if you wanna get into a serious race ur gonna take out ur rims and then put on the stocks? 



> the only real mod ive made to this...momo shift knob hehe


now lets talk about that momo shift knob shall we? hahahaha some people...


one more thing. so a lot of "ricers" got subs huh? well a lot of ricers got seatbelts too, i guess i better take those out cuz i don't wanna be rice. oh yea they also got steering wheels... lets just rip those out cuz you know...rice is gay. so now the general population drives a skyline. i'm guessing its rice now. good job on supporting ur statement.

one more thing. ur rims lighter then stock? lol... sorry bud but you don't got TE37's


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Apparently, he does
Hes gonna get some Type R subs to back up his 15hp gain from a MOMO shift knob
hey, if i buy an exhaust now, will it fit after i get an sr20?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

dayummmmmmmm KELSO, what you gotta say bout that??? 
i keeping my speakers in my 240 stock, cuz when i bought the coupe, they are brand new, im the third owner of the car, the last two werent the type of ppl who bump that shit loud. :thumbup: 
by the way, when i start gettin my shit from oki, they are gonna be no name brand, suckas, aint nobody gonna be like me. and it wont be rice. J-D-M. now sorry for changing the subject but KELSO we havent forgotten you. let's talk more about this OWNAGE goin on.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hahahahahahaha subs... systems... stereo's... hahahhhahaahha. Get a nice blow off valve and turbo. thats good enough music


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> hahahahahahaha subs... systems... stereo's... hahahhhahaahha. Get a nice blow off valve and turbo. thats good enough music


true that, i dont like loud music, just as long as im listening to music and my turbo and blow off valve. or i can just have the music off and listening, either way it's all good.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> hahahahahahaha subs... systems... stereo's... hahahhhahaahha. Get a nice blow off valve and turbo. thats good enough music


i definately agree with you on this one. when i had my SE-R with the shitty Stillen exhaust on it, i turned the radio off when i drove hard. that engine sounded real nice with that exhaust....


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

> in what way are they beneficial to the car at all? none.


in what way is that momo shift knob beneficial to ur car?
thought so.
don't try to be all smart when you just contradict yourself in another post...
newb.

(don't try making an excuse for why you have the momo shift knob,YOU listed it as a mod on your car. nuff said.)


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

JeffForSale said:


> in what way is that momo shift knob beneficial to ur car?
> thought so.
> don't try to be all smart when you just contradict yourself in another post...
> newb.
> ...


if post count determines whether somebody is a newb, then jeff has 137, kelso has 400+ but *KELSO has been owned once more*


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

damn... owned by a newb


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

lol!!!
ok well since that mom shift know didnt come stock, that means it is a modification, doesnt it? it was free, bro gave it to me. and actually i think its much easier to shift with. some people like the stock 240 shift knob, i hate it.

and yea you are the noob jeff :loser: .i dont think im contradicting myself at all. you did. you made the 25 pound rim statement and 93blackser told you you were wrong about that too.

and no your subs dont take away your horsepower but they do slow you down. 2 12's right? and didnt you say they gave you a 2 inch drop in the rear? that sounds heavy as fuck. lots of weight will slow you down, not take away your horsepower(although im sure you lose like .0001 horsepower from running that off the battery if you want to get technical about it)

yea go ahead and take out your seatbelts and steering wheel and go get a skyline with some te37's
i hope you can find some of those for 350 with brand new tires(ha!)

oh and whats the point in taking subs out everytime you go driving?what, do you get home and put them in and just sit out in front of the house blasting them? <that was directed at jeff for sale

ownage? where? just cause i cant respond when im at work doesnt mean your owning anything :dumbass:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> .i dont think im contradicting myself at all. you did. you made the 25 pound rim statement and 93blackser told you you were wrong about that too.


you gotta be kidding right? he said 19 pounds jeff said 25... hows that contradicting himself? thats more of a mistake... you however talk as if my subs are not benficial to my car, then you go off and say ur only mod is a momo shift nob... *couhg ricer cough *



> and no your subs dont take away your horsepower but they do slow you down. 2 12's right? and didnt you say they gave you a 2 inch drop in the rear?


i said a 1 inch drop. you have just contradicted yourself.



> that sounds heavy as fuck. lots of weight will slow you down, not take away your horsepower(although im sure you lose like .0001 horsepower from running that off the battery if you want to get technical about it)


like i said before, i can take them out if i really want to race, but once again i don't have a 15hp momoshift knob that will win races for me.



> yea go ahead and take out your seatbelts and steering wheel and go get a skyline with some te37's


i was making a point. learn how to comprehend what you read.



> i hope you can find some of those for 350 with brand new tires(ha!)


ricer wheels can be easily bought.



> ownage? where?


all over the place.


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Don't forget http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=45264
Hehehe








Edit: I just noticed, he said I contridicted myself when blackSER told me I was wrong...
Someone needs a dictionary. Ooo, I want to use the smiley too, you :dumbass:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

complete ownage. that's *C-O-M-P-L-E-T-E O-W-N-A-G-E*
what does kelso hafta type bout that?


dont get on me, im just a commentator. :hal:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

This thread has degenerated to spamming. It's closed!


----------

